# Swinging Cyprus!?



## elevenses

Greetings!

Having just returned from our second holiday in Ayia Napa, my Wife and I have decided we want to relocate.

I would be in an extremely fortunate position that I wouldn't have to work, but even at 51 I'm a little bit hyperactive and have a deep passion for social activity, so we are considering opening a Swingers club (Yes...Swinger club!) in or near Ayia Napa. 

We have a few properties in England which we would rent, and given the current low rental prices for Villas would probably rent a larger 4 bed+pool property (just the two of us!) and use it for odd weekends perhaps once or twice a month to host Swinger events to entertain and subsidise the finer things in life.

My question is (and apologies to the people who may take offence at the very idea!) does anybody see any stumbling blocks in this?

I would appreciate any input.

I currently work 5 days a week, but would end up with around 1300eu disposable income at UK tax rates without actually working, possibly 1600 once domiciled (long story but on a pension!) and frankly love doing things, but not the 9-5 lifestyle! 

Is this idea reasonably going to work, or am I totally nuts!?

Thanks to any respondees, whether positive or negative


----------



## elevenses

Nobody!?


----------



## Baywatch

elevenses said:


> Nobody!?


This is nothing new here

Home


----------



## Veronica

Baywatch said:


> This is nothing new here
> 
> Home



You'd think they would make sure they spelt the name of the town they are in correctly when setting up a website


----------



## elevenses

Perhaps they meant 'Pathos' LOL

Also, 'Fettish' is incorrect, but thank you for the link, although I already found and discarded it as it's 100 miles away!

There seems to be a lack of Swinging parties near Ayia Napa, although we would be doing it for fun, rather than in quite such a monetary way! Parties are popular in the UK, but not so in Cyprus. Any logical reason for this?

Thanks, John


----------



## Baywatch

elevenses said:


> Perhaps they meant 'Pathos' LOL
> 
> Also, 'Fettish' is incorrect, but thank you for the link, although I already found and discarded it as it's 100 miles away!
> 
> There seems to be a lack of Swinging parties near Ayia Napa, although we would be doing it for fun, rather than in quite such a monetary way! Parties are popular in the UK, but not so in Cyprus. Any logical reason for this?
> 
> Thanks, John


Have you checked if it is legal?


----------



## elevenses

Holding private parties? No alcohol for sale, no drugs? 

Works in the UK, breaks no laws in a private place. Costs are recovered by donations upon entry, for food and overnight stays if required. Sex is not for sale in any shape or form. beats the ass out of pole dancing clubs!!


----------



## Baywatch

elevenses said:


> Holding private parties? No alcohol for sale, no drugs?
> 
> Works in the UK, breaks no laws in a private place. Costs are recovered by donations upon entry, for food and overnight stays if required. Sex is not for sale in any shape or form. beats the ass out of pole dancing clubs!!


This is Cyprus, not UK. I would recommend you asked around.


----------



## mdekkers

Initially, this is what came to mind. 










I can be very naive sometimes. Thanks for clearing things up, Anders! Now that I know what we are talking about, I think step 1 should be: Get a good lawyer.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv

mdekkers said:


> good lawyer


A Cyprus oxymoron.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch

mdekkers said:


> Initially, this is what came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be very naive sometimes. Thanks for clearing things up, Anders! Now that I know what we are talking about, I think step 1 should be: Get a good lawyer.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Perhaps also a good vertical connection. The church can play ruff if they don*t like something


----------



## elevenses

#sigh....lol


----------



## StanDando

I hope you dont mind me checking in with my enthusiasm for this project. As a swinger, I think its a wonderful idea, and I have seen posts on other forums get somewhat deflated by sort of angular comments (no particular example in this case). Im working in Cyprus in Events Management, with the island's main conference center, and as someone whos a bit of a geek for organizing event-like things, I do hope that youll keep me posted on this!

Best wishes and luck,

D. S. Dando


----------



## Kalimera

Baywatch said:


> This is nothing new here
> 
> Home


Discrimination against men, their male prices are so much more expensive than females! Lol


----------



## wizard4

Brilliant loved the comments guys, im still laughing.


----------



## elevenses

It's a little while off yet, and we need to find a Villa with a bit of space for partying.

3 bedroom will be plenty......hahahhaaaaa! 

Looking at Ayia Napa, Protarus or in the vicinity....any problem areas?


----------



## PeteandSylv

I would call Paphos a problem area. Ayia Napa or anywhere further East or South would be far better.

Pete


----------



## elevenses

Thanks Pete, any reason why, out of interest!?


----------



## bwfcwood

It's far away from Pete.....lol


----------



## mdekkers

bwfcwood said:


> It's far away from Pete.....lol


hey! i was going to say that....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## bwfcwood

mdekkers said:


> hey! i was going to say that....
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Lol great minds and all that....


----------



## Rema

Oh dear! 
Now I've looked at this post my computers history will record that I have been looking at "Swingers Cyprus' I will have to clear the history before Rema looks and thinks I've developed other interests!

PS I vote for the far end of the Pan Handel for their location. I think the donkey sanctuary there might get a few interested visitors.


----------



## wizard4

So these swingers did they swing in by parachute!!!! sorry I know its lame, but hey ho what about they go up troodos?


----------



## MickandLizzie

*Swinging venue*



elevenses said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Having just returned from our second holiday in Ayia Napa, my Wife and I have decided we want to relocate.
> 
> I would be in an extremely fortunate position that I wouldn't have to work, but even at 51 I'm a little bit hyperactive and have a deep passion for social activity, so we are considering opening a Swingers club (Yes...Swinger club!) in or near Ayia Napa.
> 
> Hi guys. Don't know if you've got any further with your idea, but let us know if you need any help or support.
> 
> We have a few properties in England which we would rent, and given the current low rental prices for Villas would probably rent a larger 4 bed+pool property (just the two of us!) and use it for odd weekends perhaps once or twice a month to host Swinger events to entertain and subsidise the finer things in life.
> 
> My question is (and apologies to the people who may take offence at the very idea!) does anybody see any stumbling blocks in this?
> 
> I would appreciate any input.
> 
> I currently work 5 days a week, but would end up with around 1300eu disposable income at UK tax rates without actually working, possibly 1600 once domiciled (long story but on a pension!) and frankly love doing things, but not the 9-5 lifestyle!
> 
> Is this idea reasonably going to work, or am I totally nuts!?
> 
> Thanks to any respondees, whether positive or negative


----------



## Veronica

.
My question is (and apologies to the people who may take offence at the very idea!) does anybody see any stumbling blocks in this?
[/QUOTE said:


> I don't think anyone will be offended, we are all quite open minded even if swinging is not our idea of fun
> To each his own


----------



## PeteandSylv

What's going on?

The post from MickandLizzie is identical to the one that started this thread.


----------



## Veronica

Yes I see what you mean but I saw this line a few lines in so thought that the quote function just hadn't been used correctly

'Hi guys. Don't know if you've got any further with your idea, but let us know if you need any help or support.'


----------



## Rema

Not much hope for successful swinging then if it takes this long to get the strength up for a second attempt. Perhaps he should move to Paphos after all as the earth clearly moves there - then again better not!


----------



## PeteandSylv

I'm told that one of the problems in organising a Swingers Club is that the committee are too xxxxxxxx out to get anything done.



Pete


----------



## Talagirl

Google has come up with quite a few options already available in Cyprus.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Talagirl said:


> Google has come up with quite a few options already available in Cyprus.


Please submit your reviews.

:eyebrows:

Pete


----------



## Talagirl

Pete - from what I have read - quite tame compared to the 1960s!


----------



## Baywatch

Talagirl said:


> Pete - from what I have read - quite tame compared to the 1960s!


If the members are the same - then it is understandable...


----------



## Veronica

Baywatch said:


> If the members are the same - then it is understandable...


OMG imagine all that wrinkled skin swinging.


----------



## Talagirl

Not just for the elderly!


----------



## Veronica

Talagirl said:


> Not just for the elderly!


No Talagirl, if you read Anders (Baywatch) answer to your previous post then you will see what I meant by my post


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Veronica said:


> I don't think anyone will be offended, we are all quite open minded even if swinging is not our idea of fun
> To each his own


Swinging wouldn't be our cup of tea either, but it would be fun, nevertheless, to have a Donald and Jacqueline (of Benidorm fame) around Paphos (especially as we could go home to Polis!)


----------



## Veronica

Haha, now I have a picture in my mind of the OPs. Donald and Jaqueline, bless em


----------



## PeteandSylv

Well I had to Google to decipher this as D & J meant nothing to me but I now see they are soap character swingers.

More interestingly J is played by Janine Duvitski who I haven't seen for many years and first saw in Mike Leigh's Abigail's Party which was probably in the 70's. Sadly I see D is no more.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl

Must admit this topic has been quite a revelation - makes a change from the usual subjects I look up on the www.


----------



## wizard4

I thought this post was dead and buried, one thing I will say there is a private swingers club where I am and I can tell you once the locals know who goes to it, they subject them to ridicule, which i don't agree with.
As for OAP's well there is a lot of anti-wrinkle cream around! lol
Cheers


----------

